

EBay hit with new fine over counterfeit Louis Vuitton products - ext
http://business2press.com/2009/11/30/ebay-hit-with-new-fine-over-counterfeit-louis-vuitton-products/
eBay has been hit with a massive €1.7 million (USD $2.55 million) fine after the company failed to adhere to an injunction that ruled the company wasn’t doing enough to block the sale of counterfeited Louis Vuitton products.
======
Scarlettletter
Hmm, does that mean I should probably return my bag?

------
pervezmzn
ebay should keep improving its software to stop really stop them... in those
geographic areas at least

